

French - PHP 5.3 RESTful API light framework - eko
http://vincent.composieux.fr/2011/10/22/forest-framework-leger-dapi-restful-ecrit-en-php-5-3/
French - PHP 5.3 RESTful API light framework available on Github.
======
eko
English documentation is available on Github: <http://github.com/eko/foREST>

